# PreSonus AudioBox 22VSL with REW



## BrianGnz (Sep 8, 2011)

I have recently purchased the the AudioBox 22VSL and would be interested to hear of any success or problems with REW. I also have the Dayton Audio EMM-6 calibrated microphone.

I am experienced with amateur audio but not with accoustic measurements so any comments welcome.


----------



## mc_lover (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes. I am so happy there is a post asking for the compatability of Presonus Audiobox USB.
As a newbie in Acoustic measurement. I looked at the youtube vdo demo of Gikacoustic.
The demo shows presonus firebox.. I was about to buy it until I realized it's Firewire.
but what makes me headache is the Firewire version in the demo has a loopback and it is said we are supposed to use loopback...the USB version in the audiobox.. from what I see cannot use the loopback function.

I saw that the vdo recommend behringer EMC8000 mic. so I am about to buy this calibrated microphone as well.
I'll get anything recommend so that when the units are put together It can work without any headache.

but for the moment, Anybody with full experience with external soundcard please kindly help us.


----------



## BrianGnz (Sep 8, 2011)

mc_lover

The Audiobox 22vsl is the improved and later model with USB2 interface and full ASIO drivers at all sample and bit rates up to 96K 32bit. My experience so far is easy and faultless interface to 44.1K and 48K 16 bit as shown in the REW interface screen. 

Loop back is available from the balanced RTS line outputs to the SE line inputs by using RTS patch cords. The ring connection is not picked up or shorted out in the input jack. 

The mic amps are superb with the Dayton EMM-6.

I'll report further experiences as I learn more over the next few months.


----------



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

BrianGnz said:


> mc_lover
> 
> The Audiobox 22vsl is the improved and later model with USB2 interface and full ASIO drivers at all sample and bit rates up to 96K 32bit. My experience so far is easy and faultless interface to 44.1K and 48K 16 bit as shown in the REW interface screen.
> 
> ...


----------



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

What are rts cables. Presonus says you cant use the front inputs for a line level signal. Its for low levels like a guitar. 
I need to know also how to do the loop calibration for the 22 vsl for rew


----------

